# CA scorpion ID



## Habanero (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there! I know you guys probably get tired of random people jumping in your forum for scorpion IDs, but after searching the web for hours on end trying to identify this guy I'm stumped. I live in the foothills of California, Sonora to be exact (tuolumne county). I find these guys in my home, in the leaves outside my home, and under my door mat (they love the door mat). 

Here's a picture of one I found the day before yesterday:







The most I've been able to find is a few sites saying "this is a small brown scorpion." Oh really? I never would have guessed! I need to know more about their living habits, what they're trying to find to eat in my home, and most importantly: how venomous is their sting. I have two children in my home under the age of 3. 

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it!

-Taryn


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 19, 2010)

that looks similar to species we have here that inhabit mountains, 4000 + feet?

could be Pseudouroctonus andreas, Uroctonites giulianii, Uroctonites montereus, or Uroctonus mordax..these are my guesses I'm bad at Ids.

if you plan to keep it,, keep in in conditions similar to how  uroctonus mordax should be kept. heres a caresheet:
http://theinverts.com/uroctonusmordaxcare.html
i might keep it a little dryer though.

oh yeah, there aren't dangerous to you either, you know unless you are allergic.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 19, 2010)

P. andreas isn't know to range that far north snap.   

I think P. iviei    is a better probability.   


Caveat:    This is not an I.D. but a guess.   I'm not really an expert.   

But if you want the big guns to come out and give you a positive I.D., you will probably need better pictures.    Much more detailed and closer.   

Good luck.   It's a pretty scorpion whatever it is!   


If you want more info on what species are around, you should check out Kari's scorpion pages.   They have state lists, and if you click on any of the four family (?) lists, each species will have known ranges by county.    There is a nice pic of P. iviei there too if you are interested.   It's a great website.  

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/


----------



## Habanero (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll look up those species. Yes, I'm at about 4000 feet. I'm finding that my town is sort of a grey area for critters, everything I look up either doesn't exist or isn't supposed to be in California. 

I definitely didn't keep this guy, he got tossed back into the yard. It's good to know that he won't cause serious harm though, thank you.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 19, 2010)

heres a scorpion from the genus uroctonites, it look spretty similar to that
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffffrank/4890430320/


----------

